# Chopin Etude Op.10 No.9 - arranged for (virtual) electric guitar



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I did a new demo/test piece for the upcoming guitar library Electri6ity. Since I love Chopin I took his Etude Op.10 No.9 (one of my favorites) and arranged it for electric guitar. I wanted the lead guitar to sound like Michael Romeo/Vinnie Moore/Allan Holdsworth, all guitarists who can play very smooth and fluid legato lines. o/~ 

[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/Electri6ityLPChopinOp10No9VariationLegatoDemoTweaked.mp3[/mp3]

Cheers,
Benjamin

PS: Now in right forum


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! This is pretty cool! Nice touch with the piano at the end 

That player also is neat. Do you just put link in between '[mp3]' tags?


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for you comments! I'm glad you liked it! 

@Nino: Yes, I simply used the [mp3] tags. If you click on "more tags" writing or answering a post, you'll get a lot more tags the VI forum 'understands'.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Chopin Etude Op.10 No.9 - arranged for virtual electric guitar*

Hello Benjamin,

I love Chopin as well. Am not so familiar with this Etude, but the guitar arrangement sounds great.
/Hans


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Chopin Etude Op.10 No.9 - arranged for virtual electric guitar*

Hi Hans,

Take a listen:

I really love this one! 

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 2, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ Tue Mar 02 said:


> My very favorite for Chopin is Arthur Rubinstein.



+1


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually haven't listened to much of Arthur Rubinstein, yet. But I was searching for him on YouTube and found an interview which is very inspiring and shows a man you really have to admire and respect:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZmr4yCg ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB61ddUN ... re=related

To stay off topic  here is Liszt played by Valentina Lisitsa. Very often I prefer her interpretation over those of famous pianists:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYUx1-Pp ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJR0WF_v ... re=related


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to start a new topic in the 'Off Topic' on interpretation. Kind of getting a bit remote from 'Composition Reviews', no?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 3, 2010)

This sounds very cool, Benjamin. Well done!


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ 2nd March 2010 said:


> Nice! She is very talented - who is she? My very favorite for Chopin is Arthur Rubinstein.



yeah, in his late years specially... my favourite is Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, from Brescia (IT), my home town. 8)


----------

